# [Update Glibc] Mise à jour système hardened

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lancé une mise à jour système :

GCC-3.x.x -> GCC-4.6.3

Baselayout-1 -> Baselayout-2

mise à jour pour OpenRC (CF http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/openrc-migration.xml)

Mon système est du type hardened (Cf emerge --info).

Je rencontre un serieux probleme pour la mise à jour d'Udev dépendant d'une Glibc plus récente (glic-2.9.x -> glic-2.15.x), ce qui est bloquant ! Je ne peux redemarrer les services correctement voire le système sans avoir mis à jour ces deux paquets.

Quand je tente de recompiler glibc vers glibc-2.15.x, j'ai ce superbe message d'erreur (Cf glic-2.15-r3.log ). Le souçi c'est ce old __guard detected que je ne comprends pas et toute cette série de librairies et de binaires qui semble t'il pose problème.

J'ai bien tenté un revdep-rebuild -i, mais celui-çi bloque également sur dev-perl/DBD-mysql (Cf DBD-mysql.log). Je suis un peu perdu pour le coup !

Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire à quoi correspond ce old _guard detected ? Ai-je fais une mauvaise manip lors de la mise à jour de GCC ou j'avais masqué la glibc je crois pour éviter ce bloquage ? 

Pour info, j'utilise bien le compilateur gcc-4.6.3 fraichement compilé et ça fonctionne !(Cf gcc-config -l)

J'ai bien cherché sur les forums anglophones pour en savoir un peu plus mais je ne trouve rien qui puisse m'aider à faire avancer le Schmilblick ! rrahhh !   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je vous poste ci-dessous les informations sur mon système et le message d'erreur de la compilation de glibc-2.15-3)

* emerge --info :

```
pingwho ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.55 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3-hardenednopiessp, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1200MHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:      252080 total,     20620 free

KiB Swap:     500344 total,    195064 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Apr 2013 23:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r1, 2.7.3-r3, 3.1.2-r4, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            3.4.6-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.9_p20081201-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fbcon gd gdbm gif gpm hardened iconv imap ipv6 jpeg libwww maildir mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax pax_kernel pcre pic png readline sasl session ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="imon_pad serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

* glibc-2.15-r3.log :

```
 * //usr/bin/rdjpgcom

 * //usr/bin/profiles

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG1or2AudioVideoToDarwin

 * //usr/bin/pspax

 * //usr/bin/ident

 * //usr/bin/ffmpeg

 * //usr/bin/iecset

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_checkpoint

 * //usr/bin/ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase

 * //usr/bin/squidclient

 * //usr/bin/nl

 * //usr/bin/mode2

 * //usr/bin/uniq

 * //usr/bin/ntp-keygen

 * //usr/bin/kadmin

 * //usr/bin/hmac256

 * //usr/bin/amidi

 * //usr/bin/grops

 * //usr/bin/grodvi

 * //usr/bin/gdb

 * //usr/bin/c-icap-client

 * //usr/bin/grolbp

 * //usr/bin/loggen

 * //usr/bin/bison

 * //usr/bin/playSIP

 * //usr/bin/smbumount

 * //usr/bin/ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase

 * //usr/bin/tac

 * //usr/bin/tee

 * //usr/bin/tdbdump

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG1or2VideoReceiver

 * //usr/bin/omshell

 * //usr/bin/get-versions

 * //usr/bin/tiffsplit

 * //usr/bin/mpg321

 * //usr/bin/tiffmedian

 * //usr/bin/mouse-test

 * //usr/bin/icc2ps

 * //usr/bin/c-icap-stretch

 * //usr/bin/grn

 * //usr/bin/git-upload-pack

 * //usr/bin/aconnect

 * //usr/bin/python3.2

 * //usr/bin/rcsdiff

 * //usr/bin/pal2rgb

 * //usr/bin/git-receive-pack

 * //usr/bin/ldrdf

 * //usr/bin/geoipupdate

 * //usr/bin/csplit

 * //usr/bin/[

 * //usr/bin/ptx

 * //usr/bin/tiffcmp

 * //usr/bin/extract_a52

 * //usr/bin/eu-strip

 * //usr/bin/a52dec

 * //usr/bin/eu-findtextrel

 * //usr/bin/get_driver

 * //usr/bin/ircat

 * //usr/bin/lynx

 * //usr/bin/xmlcatalog

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_archive

 * //usr/bin/sha1sum

 * //usr/bin/tiff2pdf

 * //usr/bin/ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring

 * //usr/bin/gio-querymodules

 * //usr/bin/pcretest

 * //usr/bin/pic

 * //usr/bin/eqn

 * //usr/bin/sandbox

 * //usr/bin/bsdtar

 * //usr/bin/pcregrep

 * //usr/bin/get_device

 * //usr/bin/systool

 * //usr/bin/cxpm

 * //usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas

 * //usr/bin/klist

 * //usr/bin/freshclam

 * //usr/bin/djpeg

 * //usr/bin/pdbedit

 * //usr/bin/chfn

 * //usr/bin/sqlite3

 * //usr/bin/testAMRAudioStreamer

 * //usr/bin/kpasswd

 * //usr/bin/git-upload-archive

 * //usr/bin/gdbtui

 * //usr/bin/man2html

 * //usr/bin/irrecord

 * //usr/bin/timeout

 * //usr/bin/gdbserver

 * //usr/bin/sntp

 * //usr/bin/chcon

 * //usr/bin/tbl

 * //usr/bin/rcsclean

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_codegen

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG4VideoStreamer

 * //usr/bin/comm

 * //usr/bin/tfmtodit

 * //usr/bin/ppm2tiff

 * //usr/bin/pre-grohtml

 * //usr/bin/kinit

 * //usr/bin/smbcquotas

 * //usr/bin/shuf

 * //usr/bin/yasm

 * //usr/bin/gdbus

 * //usr/bin/mkpasswd

 * //usr/bin/vobStreamer

 * //usr/bin/man

 * //usr/bin/kdestroy

 * //usr/bin/preconv

 * //usr/bin/logname

 * //usr/bin/upsrw

 * //usr/bin/irexec

 * //usr/bin/ssh-keygen

 * //usr/bin/sum

 * //usr/bin/sim_client

 * //usr/bin/jpegtran

 * //usr/bin/scp

 * //usr/bin/aplay

 * //usr/bin/alsamixer

 * //usr/bin/eu-addr2line

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_load

 * //usr/bin/faillog

 * //usr/bin/smbtree

 * //usr/bin/zip

 * //usr/bin/eu-ar

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_load

 * //usr/bin/sha256sum

 * //usr/bin/rcs

 * //usr/bin/iptables-xml

 * //usr/bin/runcon

 * //usr/bin/ntptime

 * //usr/bin/icclink

 * //usr/bin/arch

 * //usr/bin/ntpq

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG2TransportStreamer

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_printlog

 * //usr/bin/vdr-fbfe

 * //usr/bin/upsc

 * //usr/bin/glib-genmarshal

 * //usr/bin/bsdcpio

 * //usr/bin/paste

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_recover

 * //usr/bin/smbspool

 * //usr/bin/extract_dca

 * //usr/bin/MPEG2TransportStreamIndexer

 * //usr/bin/rlog

 * //usr/bin/c-icap-mkbdb

 * //usr/bin/mev

 * //usr/bin/sha512sum

 * //usr/bin/live555MediaServer

 * //usr/bin/sapWatch

 * //usr/bin/rdx

 * //usr/bin/split

 * //usr/bin/icctrans

 * //usr/bin/dircolors

 * //usr/bin/groff

 * //usr/bin/zipnote

 * //usr/bin/addftinfo

 * //usr/bin/get_module

 * //usr/bin/factor

 * //usr/bin/screen

 * //usr/bin/smbpasswd

 * //usr/bin/uuclient

 * //usr/bin/glib-compile-resources

 * //usr/bin/ksu

 * //usr/bin/tiff2rgba

 * //usr/bin/merge

 * //usr/bin/kvno

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_deadlock

 * //usr/bin/lkbib

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_verify

 * //usr/bin/gperf

 * //usr/bin/ssh-add

 * //usr/bin/fbgrab

 * //usr/bin/ecryptfs-stat

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_checkpoint

 * //usr/bin/db4.8_sql

 * //usr/bin/xine-list-1.1

 * //usr/bin/git

 * //usr/bin/display-coords

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG1or2AudioVideoStreamer

 * //usr/bin/rcsmerge

 * //usr/bin/eventlogadm

 * //usr/bin/aplaymidi

 * //usr/bin/wait_on_pid

 * //usr/bin/smbcacls

 * //usr/bin/sudoedit

 * //usr/bin/amixer

 * //usr/bin/irsend

 * //usr/bin/clamdtop

 * //usr/bin/eu-elfcmp

 * //usr/bin/smbclient

 * //usr/bin/rpcclient

 * //usr/bin/od

 * //usr/bin/tdbtool

 * //usr/bin/testRelay

 * //usr/bin/sha384sum

 * //usr/bin/eu-ranlib

 * //usr/bin/whoami

 * //usr/bin/vdr

 * //usr/bin/ras2tiff

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_upgrade

 * //usr/bin/vim

 * //usr/bin/irw

 * //usr/bin/git-shell

 * //usr/bin/ssh

 * //usr/bin/clamscan

 * //usr/bin/python-wrapper

 * //usr/bin/scanmacho

 * //usr/bin/gif2tiff

 * //usr/bin/testMPEG1or2ProgramToTransportStream

 * //usr/bin/bc

 * //usr/bin/lircrcd

 * //usr/bin/eu-unstrip

 * //usr/bin/tiffcp

 * //usr/bin/openssl

 * //usr/bin/ssh-agent

 * //usr/bin/aserver

 * //usr/bin/openRTSP

 * //usr/bin/gsettings

 * //usr/bin/ntlm_auth

 * //usr/bin/testOnDemandRTSPServer

 * //usr/bin/nice

 * //usr/bin/dcadec

 * //usr/bin/dumpsexp

 * //usr/bin/hltest

 * //usr/bin/shred

 * //usr/bin/jpegicc

 * //usr/bin/rpmoffset

 * //usr/bin/db4.7_dump

 * //usr/bin/dialog

 * //usr/bin/makestrs

 * //usr/bin/display-buttons

 * //usr/bin/sfinfo

 * //usr/bin/testparm

 * //usr/sbin/sserver

 * //usr/sbin/usermod

 * //usr/sbin/gpm

 * //usr/sbin/grpconv

 * //usr/sbin/kdb5_util

 * //usr/sbin/berkeley_db47_svc

 * //usr/sbin/nfsstat

 * //usr/sbin/nscd

 * //usr/sbin/upssched

 * //usr/sbin/upsmon

 * //usr/sbin/lircmd

 * //usr/sbin/upsd

 * //usr/sbin/showmount

 * //usr/sbin/kproplog

 * //usr/sbin/tcpd

 * //usr/sbin/dhcrelay

 * //usr/sbin/clamd

 * //usr/sbin/chkwtmp

 * //usr/sbin/kadmin.local

 * //usr/sbin/ntpdate

 * //usr/sbin/chklastlog

 * //usr/sbin/cron

 * //usr/sbin/kpropd

 * //usr/sbin/tcpdchk

 * //usr/sbin/sshd

 * //usr/sbin/pwconv

 * //usr/sbin/chgpasswd

 * //usr/sbin/hddtemp

 * //usr/sbin/tcpdmatch

 * //usr/sbin/kadmind

 * //usr/sbin/visudo

 * //usr/sbin/arpd

 * //usr/sbin/try-from

 * //usr/sbin/dnsmasq

 * //usr/sbin/lircd

 * //usr/sbin/alsactl

 * //usr/sbin/chkproc

 * //usr/sbin/pcimodules

 * //usr/sbin/grpunconv

 * //usr/sbin/pwck

 * //usr/sbin/kprop

 * //usr/sbin/useradd

 * //usr/sbin/groupmems

 * //usr/sbin/safe_finger

 * //usr/sbin/uuserver

 * //usr/sbin/gss-server

 * //usr/sbin/lspci

 * //usr/sbin/lsusb

 * //usr/sbin/dhcpd

 * //usr/sbin/logrotate

 * //usr/sbin/grpck

 * //usr/sbin/userdel

 * //usr/sbin/chkutmp

 * //usr/sbin/sm-notify

 * //usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 * //usr/sbin/setpci

 * //usr/sbin/logoutd

 * //usr/sbin/vipw

 * //usr/sbin/groupadd

 * //usr/sbin/newusers

 * //usr/sbin/sarg

 * //usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd

 * //usr/sbin/smbd

 * //usr/sbin/chpasswd

 * //usr/sbin/pwunconv

 * //usr/sbin/krb5kdc

 * //usr/sbin/sim_server

 * //usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

 * //usr/sbin/nmbd

 * //usr/sbin/chkdirs

 * //usr/sbin/exportfs

 * //usr/sbin/ifpromisc

 * //usr/sbin/rpcdebug

 * //usr/sbin/groupmod

 * //usr/sbin/ntpd

 * //usr/sbin/rpc.nfsd

 * //usr/sbin/squid

 * //usr/sbin/groupdel

 * //usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.44

 * //usr/lib/libgroupsock.so.3

 * //usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 * //usr/lib/liblzma.so.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xevie.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-res.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libasyncns.so.0.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libapr-1.so.0.4.5

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-dpms.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/liba52.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libnssckbi.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libxtables.so.2.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.1.1

 * //usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.9.0

 * //usr/lib/libiptc.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libspeexdsp.so.1.4.0

 * //usr/lib/libkadm5srv_mit.so.7.0

 * //usr/lib/libdb_cxx-4.8.so

 * //usr/lib/libnssutil3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libliveMedia.so.3

 * //usr/lib/libspeex.so.1.4.0

 * //usr/lib/libsandbox.so

 * //usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1

 * //usr/lib/libpng15.so.15.13.0

 * //usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xinerama.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libupsclient.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libasm-0.149.so

 * //usr/lib/libBasicUsageEnvironment.so.3

 * //usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52.20.0

 * //usr/lib/libtheoradec.so.1.0.1

 * //usr/lib/libmpcdecsv7.so.5.0.2

 * //usr/lib/libicapapi.so.0.0.6

 * //usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libavformat.so.52.31.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libnfsidmap.so.0.3.0

 * //usr/lib/libarchive.so.12.0.4

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-sync.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libswscale.so.0.7.1

 * //usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.9.5

 * //usr/lib/libevent-2.0.so.5.1.8

 * //usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-shape.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/bindtextdomain.so

 * //usr/lib/libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.28.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-record.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libkdb5.so.4.0

 * //usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

 * //usr/lib/liblcms.so.1.0.19

 * //usr/lib/libdb_stl-4.8.so

 * //usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.4.2

 * //usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

 * //usr/lib/libtheora.so.0.3.4

 * //usr/lib/libonig.so.2.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xvmc.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libpcreposix.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.1

 * //usr/lib/libffi.so.5

 * //usr/lib/libevent_pthreads-2.0.so.5.1.8

 * //usr/lib/libgroupsock.a

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xfixes.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.2.0

 * //usr/lib/libevent_extra-2.0.so.5.1.8

 * //usr/lib/liboil-0.3.so.0.3.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xprint.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-composite.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0

 * //usr/lib/libyaml-0.so.1.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libsmime3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libtiffxx.so.3.9.5

 * //usr/lib/libevent_core-2.0.so.5.1.8

 * //usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.3

 * //usr/lib/libnsssysinit.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xf86dri.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libfreebl3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libgmp.so.3

 * //usr/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libliveMedia.a

 * //usr/lib/libdw-0.149.so

 * //usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libUsageEnvironment.so.3

 * //usr/lib/libmpc.so.3.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libexslt.so.0.8.17

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xv.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51.2.0

 * //usr/lib/libnss3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libtheoraenc.so.1.0.1

 * //usr/lib/libecryptfs.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 * //usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libgdbm_compat.so.3.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-screensaver.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libevent_openssl-2.0.so.5.1.8

 * //usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

 * //usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libdb-4.7.so

 * //usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libXv.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xinput.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libplc4.so.8

 * //usr/lib/libclamunrar_iface.so.6.1.12

 * //usr/lib/libmcrypt.so.4.4.8

 * //usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

 * //usr/lib/liblzo2.so.2.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libplds4.so.8

 * //usr/lib/libavdevice.so.52.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

 * //usr/lib/libclamav.so.6.1.12

 * //usr/lib/libdb_cxx-4.7.so

 * //usr/lib/libGeoIP.so.1.4.5

 * //usr/lib/libpython3.1.so.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libclamunrar.so.6.1.12

 * //usr/lib/libdb-4.8.so

 * //usr/lib/libkadm5clnt_mit.so.7.0

 * //usr/lib/libdca.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

 * //usr/lib/libgmp.so.10.0.2

 * //usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-damage.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 * //usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.1

 * //usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.2

 * //usr/lib/libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

 * //usr/lib/libao.so.2.1.3

 * //usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

 * //usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0.4.3

 * //usr/lib/libpython2.6.so.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libnspr4.so.8

 * //usr/lib/libUsageEnvironment.a

 * //usr/lib/libtommath.so.0.0.41

 * //usr/lib/libpython3.2.so.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libavfilter.so.0.4.0

 * //usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

 * //usr/lib/liblirc_client.so.0.2.1

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

 * //usr/lib/libXpm.so.4.11.0

 * //usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11.5.2

 * //usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.20

 * //usr/lib/libpci.so.3.0.2

 * //usr/lib/libBasicUsageEnvironment.a

 * //usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.6

 * //usr/lib/libx264.so.65

 * //usr/lib/libssl3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

 * //usr/lib/libt1.so.5.0.2

 * //usr/lib/libpcap.so.1.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libxslt.so.1.1.28

 * //usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8.4.0

 * //usr/lib/libevtlog.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libmodplug.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libavutil.so.49.15.0

 * //usr/lib/libelf-0.149.so

 * //usr/lib/libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 * //usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

 * //usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so.12

 * //usr/lib/libxine.so.1.26.0

 * //usr/libexec/c-icap

 * //usr/libexec/sudo_noexec.so

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3 failed (setup phase):

 *   old __guard detected

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.15-r3.ebuild, line 171:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.15-r3.ebuild, line 157:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *        pkg_setup.eblit, line 119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "old __guard detected"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15'

```

* DBD-mysql.log :

```
Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7

 * DBD-mysql-4.017.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-4.017.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work/DBD-mysql-4.017 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/image/

Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 24.

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to build!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2645:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2195:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2286:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work/DBD-mysql-4.017'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work/DBD-mysql-4.017'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7:

 * ERROR: dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to build!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2645:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2195:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2286:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work/DBD-mysql-4.017'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7/work/DBD-mysql-4.017'

```

Merçi d'avance pour votre aide   :Exclamation: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

ressemble beaucoup à çà non ?

Tu n'as pas une ligne explicite un peu plus haut dans le log qui te demande de reconstruire toutes les libs qui possèdent les vieux symboles ssp "__guard"  ?

----------

## jaypeche

Salut' Boozo !

Merçi pour ton aide, effectivement ca ressemble bcp à ce post, je viens de regarder le début du log qui est un peu plus causant (Cf hardened PIE).

Si je comprends bien le message, il me semble que mon compilateur ne supporte pas hardened PIE, il me semble que c'est le cas avec la version 4.6.3 de GCC ou alors je n'ai pas correctement installer GCC pour le support de PIE. Pourtant même en essayant de recompiler avec le compilo d'origine soit gcc-3.4.6-r2, j'ai le même souçi   :Crying or Very sad: 

* gcc-config -l :

```
pingwho mysqld # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3-vanilla

```

Peut être dois-je changer de profile ?

* logs glibc-2.15-r3 :

```
^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc gd kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

make -j2 -s glibc-test

make -j2 -s glibc-test

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Scanning system for __guard to see if you need to rebuild first ... ...

^[[A^[[72C ^[[34;01m[ ^[[31;01m!!^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Your system still has old SSP __guard symbols.  You need to

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m rebuild all the packages that provide these files first:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/dd

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/bash

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/login

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/seq

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/true

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/date

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/grep

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/env

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/wc

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/passwd

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/chown

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/yes

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/touch

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/uname

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/echo

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/stty

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/fgrep

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/egrep

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/tempfile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/mv

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/tail

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/cut

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/rm

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/rmdir

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/false

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/cat

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/tty

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/dir

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/chroot

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/head

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/ls

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/keyctl

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/du

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/dirname

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/ln

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/sort

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/mkdir

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/vdir

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/df

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/mbchk

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/mktemp

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/expr

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/cpio

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/tr

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/su

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/cp

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //bin/chgrp

...

...

...

^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libUsageEnvironment.a

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libtommath.so.0.0.41

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libpython3.2.so.1.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libavfilter.so.0.4.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/liblirc_client.so.0.2.1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libXpm.so.4.11.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11.5.2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.20

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libpci.so.3.0.2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libBasicUsageEnvironment.a

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.6

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libx264.so.65

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libssl3.so.12

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libt1.so.5.0.2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libpcap.so.1.0.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libxslt.so.1.1.28

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8.4.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libevtlog.so.0.0.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libmodplug.so.0.0.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libavutil.so.49.15.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libelf-0.149.so

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.3200.4

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so.12

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/lib/libxine.so.1.26.0

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/libexec/c-icap

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m //usr/libexec/sudo_noexec.so

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3 failed (setup phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   old __guard detected

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m              ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   glibc-2.15-r3.ebuild, line 171:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   glibc-2.15-r3.ebuild, line 157:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        pkg_setup.eblit, line 119:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "old __guard detected"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/die.env'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15'

```

 *Quote:*   

> Tu n'as pas une ligne explicite un peu plus haut dans le log qui te demande de reconstruire toutes les libs qui possèdent les vieux symboles ssp "__guard" ?

 

Si je comprends bien dans mon cas, on ne parle pas de SSP mais PIE, me dire si je me trompe ?

J'ai aussi une compilation en desactivant hardened pour voir (USE="-hardened emerge -av glibc), mais j'ai tjs cette erreur old _guard, je suis un peu perdu, peut être vois-tu quelquechose d'autre ?

Je pense que ma grande erreur est d'avoir recompiler gcc sans avoir mis à jour glibc avant ? (pas taper hein !   :Sad:  )

Quand tu parles de recompiler ce qui ne va pas, et bien ça me fait un peu peur car il y'a bcp de monde. Tu pensais à un revdep-rebuild ?

Ou a la procédure decrite sur le forums :

 *Quote:*   

> Who:
> 
> nitwh a écrit:
> 
> * //bin/bb
> ...

 

Merçi

----------

## boozo

A non pas du tout. Ton système était quand même beaucoup désynchronisé là (gcc-3, baselayout-1, ...)  et l'ancien support ssp a été viré de gcc-3.x depuis un bail  :Sad: 

Mais ce devrait être gérable avec un peu de temps : tu as bien un profile et un gcc hardened avec PIE et SSP d'après ce que tu montres et c'est simplement que tu es passé d'un slot gcc-3.x à gcc-4.x or là dans ce cas précis les progs et librairies qui te sont remontées ont été compilées avec des symboles guard antérieurs, incompatibles avec leur nouvelle mouture SSP dans gcc-4.

Il faut donc normalement recompiler tous les programmes qui hébergent ces librairies en procédant par recherche successives via #equery b <libpath> avant de lancer les oneshot dessus

bon on peut toujours tenter le holdup - mais sans garantie - avec un oneshot sur gcc-config libtool binutils gcc puis la glibc mais habituellement on refait la toochain complète _en premier_ avant de voir quelques les autres progs à upgrader...

Edit: J'espère avoir été clair car en relisant ton post y'a beaucoup de questions et je ne voulais pas faire n quote et tu as vu les posts m'enfin si jamais je redétaille (et ton pb est avec SSP pas avec PIE ^^) 

```
make -j2 -s glibc-test

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Scanning system for __guard to see if you need to rebuild first ... ...

^[[A^[[72C ^[[34;01m[ ^[[31;01m!!^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Your system still has old SSP __guard symbols.  You need to

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m rebuild all the packages that provide these files first:
```

ps: Et pour la route dans de futurs update -> une doc en bookmark ne fait jamais de mal  :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

C vrai que mes posts sont parfois un peu confus, bcp de questions a la fois, j'en conviens.

En tout cas je te remercie de t'attarder un peu sur mon souçi.

Je me pencherai davantage sur la documentation avant de tenter qqchose, c'est vraiment bête de ma part de ne pas avoir chercher à updater mon système réguliermement.

1er soluce : Je tenterai bien ton "holdup" en premier   :Wink:  , j'ai donc lancé un emerge --oneshot gcc-config libtool binutils gcc, sans grande conviction car j'ai du masqué la glibc qui apparait en premier en dépendance ! De plus à la compilation de GCC, je suis informé que la glibc n est pas assez récente, du coup je suis vraiment septique ???

 *Quote:*   

> Your host glibc is too old; disabling automatic fortify.
> 
>  * Please rebuild gcc after upgrading to >=glibc-2.12 #362315
> 
> 

 

2 eme soluce : tenter d'écrire un ou deux script qui réaliserai le # equery b <libpath> puis emerge -1 <paquets à reinstaller>. Vu le nombre de librairies ça s'impose je crois

```
//lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

//lib/libtirpc.so.1.0.10

//lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so

//lib/libreadline.so.6.2

//lib/libpcre.so.0

//lib/libsysfs.so.2.0.1

//lib/libhistory.so.6.2

//lib/libcap.so.2.17

//lib/libgpm.so.1.20.0

//lib/libudev.so.0.6.1

//lib/libpcre.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

//usr/lib/libidn.so.11.5.44

//usr/lib/libgroupsock.so.3

//usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.3200.4

//usr/lib/liblzma.so.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-xevie.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-res.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libasyncns.so.0.1.0

//usr/lib/libGeoIPUpdate.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libapr-1.so.0.4.5

//usr/lib/libxcb-dpms.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/liba52.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libnssckbi.so.12

//usr/lib/libxtables.so.2.0.0

//usr/lib/libmpfr.so.4.1.1

//usr/lib/libxml2.so.2.9.0

//usr/lib/libiptc.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libspeexdsp.so.1.4.0

//usr/lib/libkadm5srv_mit.so.7.0

//usr/lib/libdb_cxx-4.8.so

//usr/lib/libnssutil3.so.12

//usr/lib/libliveMedia.so.3

//usr/lib/libspeex.so.1.4.0

//usr/lib/libsandbox.so

//usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1

//usr/lib/libpng15.so.15.13.0

//usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-xinerama.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libupsclient.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libasm-0.149.so

//usr/lib/libBasicUsageEnvironment.so.3

//usr/lib/libavcodec.so.52.20.0

//usr/lib/libtheoradec.so.1.0.1

//usr/lib/libmpcdecsv7.so.5.0.2

//usr/lib/libicapapi.so.0.0.6

//usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libavformat.so.52.31.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-render.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libnfsidmap.so.0.3.0

//usr/lib/libarchive.so.12.0.4

//usr/lib/libxcb-sync.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libswscale.so.0.7.1

//usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.9.5

//usr/lib/libevent-2.0.so.5.1.8

//usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

//usr/lib/libxcb-shape.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/bindtextdomain.so

//usr/lib/libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.28.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-record.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libkdb5.so.4.0

//usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

//usr/lib/liblcms.so.1.0.19

//usr/lib/libdb_stl-4.8.so

//usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.4.2

//usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

//usr/lib/libtheora.so.0.3.4

//usr/lib/libonig.so.2.0.0

//usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2.2

//usr/lib/libxcb-xvmc.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libpcreposix.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.1

//usr/lib/libffi.so.5

//usr/lib/libevent_pthreads-2.0.so.5.1.8

//usr/lib/libgroupsock.a

//usr/lib/libxcb-xfixes.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.2.0

//usr/lib/libevent_extra-2.0.so.5.1.8

//usr/lib/liboil-0.3.so.0.3.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-xprint.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.1.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-composite.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0

//usr/lib/libyaml-0.so.1.1.0

//usr/lib/libsmime3.so.12

//usr/lib/libtiffxx.so.3.9.5

//usr/lib/libevent_core-2.0.so.5.1.8

//usr/lib/libogg.so.0.5.3

//usr/lib/libnsssysinit.so.12

//usr/lib/libxcb-xf86dri.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libfreebl3.so.12

//usr/lib/libgmp.so.3

//usr/lib/libssl.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libliveMedia.a

//usr/lib/libdw-0.149.so

//usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

//usr/lib/libUsageEnvironment.so.3

//usr/lib/libmpc.so.3.0.0

//usr/lib/libexslt.so.0.8.17

//usr/lib/libxcb-xv.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51.2.0

//usr/lib/libnss3.so.12

//usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

//usr/lib/libtheoraenc.so.1.0.1

//usr/lib/libecryptfs.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.3200.4

//usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.12

//usr/lib/libgdbm_compat.so.3.0.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-screensaver.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libevent_openssl-2.0.so.5.1.8

//usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

//usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.1.0

//usr/lib/libdb-4.7.so

//usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

//usr/lib/libmng.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libXv.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-shm.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-xinput.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libplc4.so.8

//usr/lib/libclamunrar_iface.so.6.1.12

//usr/lib/libmcrypt.so.4.4.8

//usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0.5.0

//usr/lib/liblzo2.so.2.0.0

//usr/lib/libplds4.so.8

//usr/lib/libavdevice.so.52.1.0

//usr/lib/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

//usr/lib/libclamav.so.6.1.12

//usr/lib/libdb_cxx-4.7.so

//usr/lib/libGeoIP.so.1.4.5

//usr/lib/libpython3.1.so.1.0

//usr/lib/libpython2.7.so.1.0

//usr/lib/libclamunrar.so.6.1.12

//usr/lib/libdb-4.8.so

//usr/lib/libkadm5clnt_mit.so.7.0

//usr/lib/libdca.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libsasl2.so.2.0.23

//usr/lib/libgmp.so.10.0.2

//usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.4

//usr/lib/libxcb-damage.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.3200.4

//usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.1

//usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3.0.0

//usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0

//usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.3.2

//usr/lib/libgmpxx.so.4.2.2

//usr/lib/libao.so.2.1.3

//usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

//usr/lib/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libvorbis.so.0.4.3

//usr/lib/libpython2.6.so.1.0

//usr/lib/libnspr4.so.8

//usr/lib/libUsageEnvironment.a

//usr/lib/libtommath.so.0.0.41

//usr/lib/libpython3.2.so.1.0

//usr/lib/libavfilter.so.0.4.0

//usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0.0.2

//usr/lib/liblirc_client.so.0.2.1

//usr/lib/libxcb-randr.so.0.1.0

//usr/lib/libXpm.so.4.11.0

//usr/lib/libgcrypt.so.11.5.2

//usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.20

//usr/lib/libpci.so.3.0.2

//usr/lib/libBasicUsageEnvironment.a

//usr/lib/libvorbisenc.so.2.0.6

//usr/lib/libx264.so.65

//usr/lib/libssl3.so.12

//usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

//usr/lib/libt1.so.5.0.2

//usr/lib/libpcap.so.1.0.0

//usr/lib/libxslt.so.1.1.28

//usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8.4.0

//usr/lib/libevtlog.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libmodplug.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libavutil.so.49.15.0

//usr/lib/libelf-0.149.so

//usr/lib/libxcb-xtest.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.3200.4

//usr/lib/libpopt.so.0.0.0

//usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so.12

//usr/lib/libxine.so.1.26.0

//usr/libexec/c-icap

//usr/libexec/sudo_noexec.so

```

Je pensais créer une boucle for pour lire ce fichier ligne par ligne et recompiler le paquet qui correspond. Mais la c un peu compliqué pour moi

Soluce 3 : Réemerger @world - extremement long

Je pense que la solution 2 est la meilleure, votre avis ?

Merçi[/code]

----------

## boozo

"Anéfé" !

i.e. en quick'n'dirty :

1- faire cracher dans un fichier b la liste des packages depuis equery avec ton denier post dans un fichier a

```
$ for line in $(cat libfile.out) ; do equery -q b $line ; done > pkglist.out
```

2- puis trier et déboublonner b pour l'envoyer à portage

```
# for pkg in $(uniq <(sort pkglist.out)) ; do emerge -1v =$pkg ; done
```

Edit: nb. L'étape 1 sera un peu longue et tu peux aussi en faire un script global mais là ça devrait fonctionner et ce sera toujours bien plus court qu'un -e world   :Wink: 

Edit: (arf! j'ai édité un mauvais post dsl)

ps: pense aussi à éditer ton titre pour faire apparaitre "hardened" car c'est un peu spécifique ton pb et ça attirera peut-être d'autres utilisateurs ^^

----------

## jaypeche

@boozo: un grand merçi pour cet exemple de script d'automatisation, c vraiment sympa !   :Laughing: 

Suite à un plantage j'ai du rebooté et me chrooté ce qui m'as pris pa mal de tps et quelques souçi par ailleurs.

J'ai écrit un script pour lancer equery b tralala mais ton second script va m'etre fort utile pour lancer la compilation des paquets ( utile le uniq pour ne pas recompiler les paquets plusieurs fois )

Encore merçi pour ton aide précieuse   :Wink: 

Je modifie le titre et je te tiens au jus !

----------

